# Cryptosprodium in fecal of sick frog



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

Bad news: I just learned that the vet found crypto cysts in the fecal of a sick Ranitomeya Ventrimaculata I have. I lost a male recently that got skinny quickly, and shortly thereafter, the second male also began to show similar symptoms. 

The second time around I had more time, and collected fecals after isolating him from the others. These were sent to the vet, as I tried to bring the guy back to health. 

For the most part, he has been accepting food, but not in the quantities that the others do. He is also not as energetic or as quick as the healthy individuals. This morning I found him upside down, but nudged him and he turned back over. I realized I needed to do something drastic if I wished to keep him alive. Thus, I rehydrated him for several hours in shallow pedialyte (I attempted to track down Amphibian Ringer's Solution in my area with no luck). 

He's climbing walls, and appears somewhat healthy in behavior, but I haven't seen him eat today. I've been dusting all food offered to him with either a combination of Repashy Calcium and RepCal Calcium with D3, and Repashy Vitamin A on occasion. The Vitamin A was only added after symptoms were noticed (~2 weeks ago).

What treatments (if any) are on the table at the moment? 

Pictures taken moments ago:


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

What's on the table? 2 options

#1 take it to a vet and get that animal some relief

#2 if not #1 Euthanize it so it may have some relief


Cryptosporidium is named so for a reason. You need medical help, FAST

EDIT: even if your 99.99% sure you did EVERYTHING needed to prevent the spread of Cryptosporidium to other tanks. You should still regard your entire collection as possibly contaminated. Quarantine everything and begin testing immediately!!!
*
EDIT #2: If you need help paying for the testing and treatment of any of your frogs PLEASE pm me so we can come up with a solution!!*


----------



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

The more I talk to vets, the more I am thinking that the fecal analysis returning crypto was probably not an accurate ID. 

Here's an update for brevity:

I immediately isolated the two other frogs in my collection from one another, in sterilized containers. I collected fecals from each, and had them analyzed. They returned negative for all parasites and crypto. 

The sick specimen I continued to care for in isolation. After talking to someone experienced with amphibian veterinary care, we concluded he was probably suffering from hypocalcemia. I had suspected this, or a related deficiency, and had been taking extra steps to supplement his food more appropriately, but it was too little too late. After discovering him on his back multiple times a day, I decided to euthanize him. 

I've since ordered and received new supplements, which include replacing existing supplements with fresh batches. These include: Repashy Calcium Plus, Repashy Vitamin A, Repashy SuperVite, RepCal Calcium w/ D3, and RepCal Herptivite. 

I hate to be "that guy" that serves as a warning to others, and I am quite ashamed. Take your supplements seriously, refrigerate them, and replace them after 6 months (especially the RepCal Calcium w/ D3). Just because you're dusting at every feeding, doesn't mean you're dusting them with the right supplement. 

Also, have an Amphibian Ringer's Solution handy. I could not obtain one locally, or quickly enough. An OK alternative is Pedialyte, which is what I ended up having to use, but it lacks calcium, and was only helpful in reducing the symptoms, and not addressing the root problem. A recipe can be found here: http://cshprotocols.cshlp.org/content/2013/2/pdb.rec073684.full?text_only=true

CaCl2 can be found online fairly easily -- it's used for pickling, cheesemaking, some brewing. 

As a result of this series of events, likely brought on by my own faults in husbandry, I am considering adopting the two females once I determine they are indeed perfectly healthy (they appear to be).


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Huge respect for your vigor in dealing with this. Far be it from me to be an expert but, how was cryptosporidium diagnosed? As I understand it, highly indicative to cryptosporidiosis is a diarrheal problem. Is this the case with your animal(s)? Although I am far removed from the diagnostic criteria your animals present, I would like to help you. More importantly, I would like to help your, and others' frogs. Your protocol in the presence of suspicion is commendable. Please keep us updated! 



SpaceMan said:


> The more I talk to vets, the more I am thinking that the fecal analysis returning crypto was probably not an accurate ID.
> 
> Here's an update for brevity:
> 
> ...


----------

